

Hands On with Mac OS X Snow Leopard (Developer Preview) - barredo
http://lifehacker.com/5293541/hands--on-with-mac-os-x-snow-leopard-developer-preview

======
dmix
"I upgraded Snow Leopard over my existing Leopard setup (instead of a clean
installation)"

From my experience upgrading comes with a lot of extra baggage then a clean
install. The performance numbers might not be 100% accurate.

~~~
siculars
ive done the upgrade myself on a macbook pro. the numbers are extremely
accurate as far as time to complete and further, free space after the upgrade.
you can watch the log as the install is chugging along. turns out you will end
up with more space after the upgrade due to the intel only os deleting all ppc
references, i also recall them saying they were using some new file
compression.

~~~
pygy
Did they remove the PPC libs too? IE does Rosetta still work?

~~~
stepherm
Rosetta is an optional install/download now. You can install it from the DVD
under the 'extra tools' installer, or you will be prompted to download it the
first time you run an application that is a PPC application.

------
notirk
I don't feel this was too informative. I would have liked a comparison of
clean installs of Leopard and Snow Leopard to compare the speeds and disk
footprint, as well as just an upgrade. I'm also disappointed Apple didn't
update the Finder.

~~~
GeneralMaximus
Finder will probably get an update in 10.7, whenever that comes out (2010?
2011?).

Apple has been known to follow the "first make it work" rule with all their
software. I guess Finder is no exception.

(As always, I'll continue to use the commandline for most of my file
management tasks. I'm a big fan of the Konqueror way of file management
(although I don't use KDE any more), so you can probably guess how constrained
I feel when I use Finder.)

~~~
siculars
All apps shipped with snowleopard are native cocoa where applicable,
specifically finder, and compiled with the new (to Xcode) llvm compiler.
Terminal has also been upgraded :)

------
taitems
The 10 second shutdown and overall quickness had this PC user flirting with
the idea of converting for just a minute, but we all get similar speeds when
we first reformat. How long will these speeds hold up for?

